# I like the new Web Site



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad, the new Web Site is cool.  No problems here, and I'm not even good on a computer. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif Did I say that I like the new faces??


Remember, you can't keep everyone happy all the time, so why even try too! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Chat is faster !!!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree. Quite classy.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it too.. 
hey! that double space is fixed here!! 
im now geting ingle spaces..hmmm..(I wrote about the double-spaces in the "unimpressed" thread) 
looks good now! 

I aee Torby got his sig pics back..im going to try to fix that.. 
hold on.. 

Scot


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done Shad. So far so good here. Seems to be well worth your efforts.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the new website. I will take time to get used to it, but all-in-all, I like it. The link for photos should be easier. I DO need Dwight to put my D&RGW logo back on to my signature. Dwight you did a great job before, hope you can help. I'll send an e-mail off to you. Shad, my name is mis=spelled in the profile you have for me. I'm looking forward to getting comfortable with the site again!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All,
Happy New Year,  and also   a BIG  BIG  THANKS  to Shad for all his work, (before hidden) on the new look website! 

 


Yes, we all have some work to do learning the way round it, but a first big vote of Thanks is certainly due to him!!! 


 


Happy New Year to all.


----------



## traindude109 (Jan 2, 2008)

Not to bad at all. Still haven't had the time to look around everywhere but so far it looks pretty good.


----------



## GaryY (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good to me.  Little problem with the password but everything else is fine so far.  Site seems speedier too which is a plus.


Gary


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, wonderful. No bugs, never have any issue whatsoever with the "new" forum software. 

Goes to prove never jump on-board with something "new" until you've road tested it. 
Think of those guys at Road and Track who told us the Chebbie Vega was a wonderful car......


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Dave; 

I see that you can dredge up dead posts! 

Congrats, I guess, 
David Meashey


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

That was after the last one on GScale Junction. 

Since Shad and his new software experimenter....errrr.....designer haven't automatically archived old postings, maybe we can all drag up outdated posts. 

I do find it hilarious......almost as much fun as old foamer posts on another site, when you look back a year or two later.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe we should all dig up an old post just to get an uproar going.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, where is that Aristo thread? 

Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Go find it, Greg-o! 
That is your mission for today.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nah, I've done enough damage for one day! 

See my other comment on the other "dredged up post" on G scale junction. 

I wish the forum had more of a consistent set of "guidelines" rather than it being the whim of the day... one day it's ok to tell people to search and the next it's not nice, for example... 

Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I remember this one person who ran another forum, and he was the only one (before he pulled the plug suddenly).....he did, and still does, make up rules on the fly, to suit himself. 
I used to write them down, or copy and paste with time and date, and when he "changed" the rules, I would post what the rule WAS. 

Funny. 

Must be Pearl Harbour Day....Greg-o deciding he was not going to do any more damage today. 

I'll have to make a note.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great Free advertising for the retailer though too huh?????? Regal


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

We could always dig up some old threads "next week"... but lets not "ventilate" that dead corpse.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Lemme see now.... what can I do today to try and push the river? It's never worked yet, but... 

THITH TIME FER CHURE!!!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Curmudgeon on 07 Dec 2010 12:04 PM 
I remember this one person who ran another forum, and he was the only one (before he pulled the plug suddenly).....he did, and still does, make up rules on the fly, to suit himself. 
I used to write them down, or copy and paste with time and date, and when he "changed" the rules, I would post what the rule WAS. 

Funny. 

Must be Pearl Harbour Day....Greg-o deciding he was not going to do any more damage today. 

I'll have to make a note. 

Is this the one who used LYSOL to keep everting squeeky clean??????? HAH LOL Regal


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 08 Dec 2010 08:12 AM 
We could always dig up some old threads "next week"... but lets not "ventilate" that dead corpse. Yeah, it might foam....


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

How hard is it to look at a date before posting wow... as said before... really??


----------

